# CompTIA A+ Practical(702) study guides



## Johnn.Epps (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
I am going to be attempting my second half of my A+ exam here in the next month. My issue being study materials. CertKiller used to have a PDF of the questions and answer pools. I used this after reading Mike Myers book to pass my 701 exam. Now They don't have this .pdf they have an 80 dollar application I bought which isn't very beneficial to me. I was wondering if anyone knew of another good company that did question and answers like test Killer or test king. I just wanted to make sure what I was going to purchase is a good legit test material.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you need to cheat to pass the A+ you should reconsider your position in the IT field. Cheating is not only cheating you out of learning correctly but you also have the possibilty of getting a job over someone who has studied properly not to mention that what you are doing is illegal, immoral and just plain wrong.

Did you know that if you are suspected of using braindumps you can have your certs stripped of you, your employer may be informed, you could have fines imposed, prison and barred from working in the IT field again?


----------



## Johnn.Epps (Nov 30, 2012)

CertKiller isn't illegal. CompTIA refers to brain dumps as " unauthorized access to examination materials". Certkiller doesn't use actual exam questions. Maybe this is a misunderstanding. I Am looking for a practice exam not something to memorize.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I could not reply to your pm as you have the option turned off, I also could not email you.

Sorry but certkiller pdfs are from the live exam pool. You will have had a pdf with most likley 100s of questions and answers on it which are taken from the exam pool. You will get some of these questions on the test.

These are what braindumps are.

It does indeed say about braindumps on the compTIA website and when you take the tests you have to sign an NDA agreement which also mentions braindumps.

In future if you are using free or cheap ways to study use CertGuard | IT Certification Exam Security & Integrity and type the url into the braindump search. Certguard will tell you what is safe and what is not.

I am sorry if my post sounded rude but the reason why the IT industry is so hard to get into now and also the reason why the salaries and wages are not as good as they used to be is because of people cheating their way into positions that they really don't know anything about and this has caused managers to keep having to hire and fire people until they find people who actually know what they are doing.

Not to mention the fact that it stops people who do know what they are doing from getting their dream job.

Good study material will never ever tell you the exact same questions you will get on the exams. They may be similar but they will not be worded the same way as the real thing.

Certkiller is not the major BD provider but is one of the top BD providers. Some BD providers provide real exam questions for some certifications and not real exam questions for other certifications to try and throw compTIA and Microsoft of their trail but in th end they do end up getting caught and done for it.

The candidates who use the braindumps wether willingly or unwillingly can end up with very big problems. I know of a guy who ended up loosing his job and home because he had cheated on 8 certifications and Microsoft found out and he was taken to court and find $500000 but that a big a fine was due to him actually distributing links to braindump sites plus the fact he had a camera on him when he was taking the certs so he could pass on the exam questions.

Again I am sorry if you found my post rude but it is the position of the forum not to post information that mentions braindumps or cheat sites.

Remember a practice exam will usually be a disc or download that will contain an exam engine and number of questions that can be updated regularly that will test you and gauge you on how your studies are doing. Usually they will never ever tell you the answers to the questions you get wrong but may point you towards links or study material to let you know you need more study in that area.

The best free legit sites I know are ProProfs: Knowledge Sharing Tools & Free Online Education and the professormesser free video guides. The best paid for practice exam I know is from Cisco Network Simulator | IT Practice Exams | IT Training | Boson.com


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Johnn.Epps said:


> CertKiller isn't illegal. CompTIA refers to brain dumps as " unauthorized access to examination materials". Certkiller doesn't use actual exam questions. Maybe this is a misunderstanding. I Am looking for a practice exam not something to memorize.


As GBL correctly stated, Certkiller absolutely DOES use actual exam questions... as does Testkiller, as does TestKing. All of them are braindump sites. Click those links and see for yourself.


----------

